# Please help to fill out the questionnaire!



## KeithHallam (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am currently in my final year of university studying Marketing. My final year project regards helping a client to develop his dog grooming business.

I would really appreciate it if you could help me with my project by filling out this quick questionnaire about dog grooming!

Please follow the link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W6VDQRL

Thank you so much for your help


----------

